

Show HN: Swing Copters in HTML5 - congbach
https://congbach.github.io/Swing_Copters/

======
MojoJolo
Thanks for this.

I'll show this to my friend. My friend is waiting an HTML5 version of Swing
Copters since it was released! It's because I showed him this[1] and is
interested to do something like it for Swing Copters. Now that there is an
HTML5 version, he can now proceed to his project.

One thing though, I think this version is easier than the original game. :)

[1]
[http://sarvagyavaish.github.io/FlappyBirdRL/](http://sarvagyavaish.github.io/FlappyBirdRL/)

